# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Concerning Mid Cycle Blood results

## MrRightT

Specifically concerned about cholesterol and liver enzymes at my levels, Estradiol i can manage


TESTOSTERONE , TOTAL, MS[B] *2759 H* 250-1100 ng/dL SLI Verified by repeat analysis.

TESTOSTERONE, FREE SLI (DIALYSIS) 
TESTOSTERONE, *FREE 855.4 H* 35.0-155.0 pg/mL

LIPID PANEL, STANDARD 
CHOLESTEROL, TOTAL *230 H* <200 mg/dL EN 
HDL CHOLESTEROL *10 L* > OR = 40 mg/dL EN
TRIGLYCERIDES *350 H* <150 mg/dL EN 

LDL-CHOLESTEROL *161 H* mg/dL (calc) EN Reference range: <100 

CHOL/HDLC RATIO *23.0 H* <5.0 (calc) EN NON HDL CHOLESTEROL 220 H <130 mg/dL (calc) EN

COMPREHENSIVE METABOLIC EN PANEL 
GLUCOSE 82 65-99 mg/dL Fasting reference interval 
UREA NITROGEN (BUN) 21 7-25 mg/dL
CREATININE 0.86 0.60-1.35 mg/dL eGFR NON-AFR. AMERICAN 117 > OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2 eGFR AFRICAN AMERICAN 136 > OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2 BUN/CREATININE RATIO NOT APPLICABLE 6-22 (calc) SODIUM 135 135-146 mmol/L POTASSIUM 5.5 H 3.5-5.3 mmol/L CHLORIDE 102 98-110 mmol/L CARBON DIOXIDE 26 20-32 mmol/L CALCIUM 10.6 H 8.6-10.3 mg/dL PROTEIN, TOTAL 6.5 6.1-8.1 g/dL ALBUMIN 3.8 3.6-5.1 g/dL GLOBULIN 2.7 1.9-3.7 g/dL (calc) ALBUMIN/GLOBULIN RATIO 1.4 1.0-2.5 (calc) BILIRUBIN, TOTAL 1.4 H 0.2-1.2 mg/dL ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE 50 36-130 U/L
AST *50 H* 10-40 U/L 
ALT *208 H* 9-46 U/L 
HEMATOCRIT 46.8 38.5-50.0 % EN CYSTATIN C WITH eGFR EZ CYSTATIN C 1.66 H 0.52-1.35 mg/L eGFR 45 L > OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2 

POTASSIUM *5.5 H* 3.5-5.3 mmol/L 
CALCIUM* 10.6 H* 
BILIRUBIN, TOTAL *1.4* H 0.2-1.2 mg/dL ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE 50 36-130 U/L 
AST* 50 H* 10-40 U/L 
ALT *208 H* 9-46 U/L 
CYSTATIN C 1.66 H 0.52-1.35 mg/L 
eGFR 45 L > OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2 

ESTRADIOL,ULTRASENSITIVE, LC/MS *97 H*  < OR = 29 pg/mL EZ

----------


## Cuz

You didnt list your cycle. Are you taking tren , winstrol , proviron ? They aren’t good numbers but on a real heavy cycle you wouldn’t expect good numbers especially on tren mine has been 230 (cholesterol) on a tren cycle, diet was off also which played a role

----------


## charger69

I probably look at this the wrong way, but why be concerned mid cycle. You know they will be bad. I do not take mid cycle bloods. I usually wait 4-5 weeks until after the cycle. Then I begin to worry if the numbers are high. 

Try taking NAC for liver 2000 mg /day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

